
Here's Why iCloud Contacts Are Making me Insane - iProject
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2012/04/16/icloud-i-want-to-love-you-but-you-just-keep-screwing-up-our-relationship/
======
ksec
Apple are great in many areas and things but absolutely poor in Internet
services. They need to seriously overhaul that software department.

